# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello to all my beloved kpers, I just wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving Day!

Enjoy and be safe 

~Admin


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and thank you for this great kp site.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

How sweet!
Thank you ????


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you and thank you for this wonderful place! Wishing you and yours happiness and good health


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ and to ADMIM as well. Thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

The same to you and yours and all our handcrafting friends on KP!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you and I hope that all KPers find something wonderful to be thankful for this year


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well and all KPers who celebrate. ????????????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It's so nice to see you around! Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! I appreciate all you do for us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you and the same to you and yours if you celebrate.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you and a Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you. And Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

Hope you have a great day with lots of good food.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you! Happy thanksgiving to you is well and God bless ????


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you and may you have the same.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you Admin--Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! No dieting today, just eat everything you like and eat too much, then take a nap . (My recipe for an excellent Thanksgiving celebration).


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you. Hope you have great Thanksgiving


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here on KP , and also a Happy Thanksgiving to admin !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you and you have a wonderful Thanksgiving. Bless you!


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you! You are my companion with my first cup of coffee every morning


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone as well, and thank you Admin for this site that allows us to make wonderful friends and learn and share ideas and skills


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you and wishing you the same.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

and to you and yours.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to you,
thank you for all you do do to make this site work as well as it does.


----------



## Numberninja (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you, I sure do appreciate all you do to keep KP up and running. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm thankful to Admin for all you for us.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been a member since July 2011, and I have to say I truly enjoy this site. Thank you to you for all you do for us.


----------

